# App showing surge but no location



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

What does it mean when it shows a surge but no location? Does it mean the entire state? Lol


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I noticed same thing in Dallas. Just surge with no indication where this is happening.
it seems there is a lag between the drivers app and rider app contributing to this, or maybe uber is missing up with this


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Surge is where you aren't. So, continue life as if it never is. Don't you chase a surge. always disappears as soon as you enter the surge area. You will soon realize all these by experience.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

It's most likely in a completely different area. Scroll around and you'll probably find it


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

On a side note, being in a surge area won't guarantee a ping, as riders just wait it out


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

havent witnessed this
but as mentioned if you pan out you may see it far away, however it should only notify you of surges in your region
the app update now tells what the amount of the surges


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Rockwall, in D/FW, often the surge you're seeing is just a tiny red dot on the map in Ft. Worth. Try looking on the left side of the map and zooming in.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> Rockwall, in D/FW, often the surge you're seeing is just a tiny red dot on the map in Ft. Worth. Try looking on the left side of the map and zooming in.


Even after zooming the app is not showing at times where the surge is occurring. See below


----------



## rjenkins (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't seen that, Rockwall, but it seems like Uber is constantly tweaking things. I've had at least three new app updates in the last three weeks. I am on an iPhone, and I'm guessing you are on Android, since your "Go Offline" button is situated differently from mine. Maybe it's a platform-specific quirk.

Also, your screenshot indicates a range of pricing, hinting that there are multiple surge zones, though I would say a 1.00 surge isn't much of a surge at all. lol


----------



## HD Radio Network (Aug 25, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Surge is where you aren't. So, continue life as if it never is. Don't you chase a surge. always disappears as soon as you enter the surge area. You will soon realize all these by experience.


This is so true! NEVER chase the colors....


----------



## Aceves (Dec 30, 2014)

HD Radio Network said:


> This is so true! NEVER chase the colors....


Your right as soon as I enter a color area the damn color is gone. Is this a game that Uber is playing with drivers to show the PAX that everyone is on the move?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber has no skin in the game. For those riders thinking Uber is very efficient with resource moves, I explain it is just the contrary. It is convenient to riders and extremely wasteful to drivers.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber has no skin in the game. For those riders thinking Uber is very efficient with resource moves, I explain it is just the contrary. It is convenient to riders and extremely wasteful to drivers.


POST # 12 / UXTAMPA: Correctomundo
Tampacino!


----------



## Obrx drvr (Aug 22, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> What does it mean when it shows a surge but no location? Does it mean the entire state? Lol


I upgraded the uber app and restarted it and did not show the surge locations.
Does anyone know why?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I noticed same thing in Dallas. Just surge with no indication where this is happening.
> it seems there is a lag between the drivers app and rider app contributing to this, or maybe uber is missing up with this


Seen that myself in Dallas....


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

rjenkins said:


> Rockwall, in D/FW, often the surge you're seeing is just a tiny red dot on the map in Ft. Worth. Try looking on the left side of the map and zooming in.


Yep sometimes it is a small zone in dowtown Ft Worth, but I have seen surge with no red zones anywhere, I think sometimes it just messes up.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Obrx drvr said:


> I upgraded the uber app and restarted and did show the surge locations.
> Does anyone know why?


sometimes it just messes up no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Obrx drvr (Aug 22, 2014)

I think it is an other way to deter drivers from making breakingeven, so they keep them working like slaves 24 hours a day on the road.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Today I looked at them and said, yeah right, your lucky if you get a request at that time of day.

And I'll say this again, whats the point when most have lyft to switch to it.


----------

